# El mejor analisis guerra Ucrania.Jacques Baud, antiguo coronel del Estado Mayor suizo, exmiembro de inteligencia,OTAN,etc.



## Disidentpeasant (24 Mar 2022)

Las razones y detalles de la guerra de Ucrania


Jacques Baud, antiguo coronel del Estado Mayor suizo, exmiembro de la inteligencia estratégica y especialista en los países de Europa del Este, antiguo experto de la ONU y de la OTAN, nos ofrece el más detenido, casi exhaustivo análisis de la guerra de Ucrania y de las razones que la han motivado.




elmanifiesto.com




exhaustivo análisis de la guerra de Ucrania.

Todo aquel que quiera entender con detalle este conflicto, debería leer el análisis de Jacques Baud. Creo que es lo más completo que existe (para el público común que no tenemos acceso a documentos secretos o de alto nivel). Este hombre, fue coronel del Estado Mayor suizo, exmiembro de la inteligencia estratégica y especialista en los países de Europa del Este, antiguo experto de la ONU y de la OTAN.
Es un texto muy largo y por desgracia no va a llegar ni a una ínfima fracción del gran público. 
Si la mayoría de la población fuera consciente de lo que ahí se explica, sería muy jodido para los "gobernantes" nuestros países meternos donde nos están metiendo, sin una oposición pública brutal.


----------



## luca (24 Mar 2022)

Borrado, ver firma


----------



## Disidentpeasant (25 Mar 2022)

Las razones y detalles de la guerra de Ucrania
Jacques Baud 16 de marzo de 2022

Jacques Baud, antiguo coronel del Estado Mayor suizo, exmiembro de la inteligencia estratégica y especialista en los países de Europa del Este, antiguo experto de la ONU y de la OTAN, nos ofrece el más detenido, casi exhaustivo análisis de la guerra de Ucrania y de las razones que la han motivado.

EN MARCHA HACIA LA GUERRA

Durante años, desde Malí hasta Afganistán, he trabajado por la paz y he arriesgado mi vida por ella. Así que no se trata de justificar la guerra, sino de entender qué nos ha llevado a ella. Observo que los "expertos" que se turnan en los platós de televisión analizan la situación basándose en informaciones dudosas, que la mayoría de las veces son hipótesis que se han convertido en hechos, de modo que no podemos comprender lo que está pasando. Así es como se crean los pánicos.

El problema no es tanto quién tiene la razón en este conflicto, sino cómo toman las decisiones nuestros dirigentes.

Intentemos buscar las raíces del conflicto. Comienza con aquellos que durante los últimos ocho años han estado hablando de "separatistas" o "independentistas" en Donbass. Esto no es cierto. Los referéndums llevados a cabo por las dos repúblicas autoproclamadas de Donetsk y Lugansk en mayo de 2014, no fueron referéndums de "independencia" (независимость), como han afirmado algunos periodistas sin escrúpulos, sino referéndums de "autodeterminación" o "autonomía" (самостоятельность). El término "prorruso" sugiere que Rusia formó parte del conflicto, lo cual no es cierto, habiendo sido más honesto usar el término "rusófilo". Además, estos referéndums se llevaron a cabo en contra del consejo de Vladimir Putin.

De hecho, estas repúblicas no pretendían separarse de Ucrania, sino tener un estatus autónomo que les garantizara el uso del idioma ruso como lengua oficial. *El primer acto legislativo del nuevo gobierno resultante del derrocamiento del presidente Yanukóvich fue la abolición, el 23 de febrero de 2014, de la ley Kivalov-Kolesnichenko de 2012, que hacía del ruso una lengua oficial.* Es como si unos golpistas decidieran que el francés y el italiano dejaran de ser lenguas oficiales en Suiza.

Esta decisión provocó una tormenta entre la población de habla rusa. El resultado fue una feroz represión contra las regiones de habla rusa (Odesa, Dnepropetrovsk, Járkov, Lugansk y Donetsk) que comenzó en febrero de 2014 y que condujo a una militarización de la situación y a algunas masacres (en Odesa y Mariupol, las más importantes). A finales del verano de 2014, sólo quedaban las autoproclamadas repúblicas de Donetsk y Lugansk.

En esta etapa, los estados mayores ucranianos eran demasiado rígidos y se aferraban a un enfoque doctrinario del arte de las operaciones, siendo incapaces de imponerse al enemigo. Un examen del curso de los combates de 2014-2016 en Donbass muestra que el Estado Mayor ucraniano aplicó sistemática y mecánicamente los mismos patrones operativos. Sin embargo, la guerra librada por los autonomistas fue muy similar a la que observamos en el Sahel: operaciones muy móviles realizadas con medios ligeros. Con un enfoque más flexible y menos doctrinario, los rebeldes pudieron aprovechar la inercia de las fuerzas ucranianas para "atraparlas" repetidamente.

En 2014, como responsable en la OTAN de la lucha contra la proliferación de armas pequeñas, estamos tratando de detectar las entregas de armas rusas a los rebeldes para ver si Moscú está involucrado. La información que recibimos entonces procede casi en su totalidad de la inteligencia polaca y no "encaja" con la información procedente de la OSCE: a pesar de algunas acusaciones bastante burdas, no hay entregas de armas y equipos militares procedentes de Rusia.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (25 Mar 2022)

(II)

Los rebeldes se arman gracias a las deserciones al bando rebelde de unidades ucranianas de habla rusa. Mientras continúan los fracasos ucranianos, los batallones de tanques, artillería y antiaéreos engrosan las filas de los autonomistas. Esto es lo que empujó a los ucranianos a firmar los Acuerdos de Minsk.

Pero justo después de firmar los Acuerdos de Minsk 1, el presidente ucraniano Petro Poroshenko lanzó una operación antiterrorista masiva (ATO/Антитерористична операція) contra Donbass. _Bis repetita placent_: mal asesorados por los oficiales de la OTAN, los ucranianos sufrieron una aplastante derrota en Debaltsevo que les obligó a firmar los Acuerdos de Minsk 2...

Es esencial recordar aquí que los Acuerdos de Minsk 1 (septiembre de 2014) y Minsk 2 (febrero de 2015), no preveían la separación o independencia de las repúblicas, sino su autonomía en el marco de Ucrania. Los que hayan leído los Acuerdos (hay muy, muy, muy pocos) notarán que está escrito en su totalidad que el estatus de las repúblicas debía ser negociado entre Kiev y los representantes de las repúblicas, para una solución interna dentro de Ucrania.

Por eso, desde 2014, Rusia ha exigido sistemáticamente su aplicación, al tiempo que se negaba a participar en las negociaciones, por tratarse de un asunto interno de Ucrania. Por otro lado, Occidente —con Francia a la cabeza— intentó sistemáticamente sustituir los Acuerdos de Minsk por el "formato Normandía", que ponía frente a frente a rusos y ucranianos. Sin embargo, recordemos que nunca hubo tropas rusas en Donbass antes del 23-24 de febrero de 2022. Además, los observadores de la OSCE nunca han observado el menor rastro de unidades rusas operando en Donbass.

El ejército ucraniano estaba en un estado deplorable. En octubre de 2018, tras cuatro años de guerra, el fiscal militar jefe de Ucrania, Anatoly Matios, dijo que Ucrania había perdido 2.700 hombres en Donbass.

El Ministerio de Defensa ucraniano se dirigió entonces a la OTAN en busca de ayuda para hacer más "atractivas" sus fuerzas armadas. Habiendo trabajado ya en proyectos similares dentro de las Naciones Unidas, la OTAN me pidió que participara en un programa para restaurar la imagen de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas. Pero se trataba de un proceso a largo plazo y los ucranianos querían avanzar rápidamente.

Así que, para compensar la falta de soldados, el gobierno ucraniano recurrió a las milicias paramilitares. Están formadas principalmente por mercenarios extranjeros, a menudo militantes de extrema derecha. En 2020, constituyen alrededor del 40% de las fuerzas ucranianas y cuentan con unos 102.000 hombres, según Reuters. Están armados, financiados y entrenados por Estados Unidos, Gran Bretaña, Canadá y Francia. Hay más de 19 nacionalidades, incluida la suiza.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (25 Mar 2022)

(III)

Así, los países occidentales han creado y apoyado claramente a las milicias ucranianas de extrema derecha. En octubre de 2021, el _Jerusalem Post_ dio la voz de alarma al denunciar el proyecto Centuria. Estas milicias llevan operando en Donbass desde 2014, con el apoyo de Occidente. Aunque se pueda discutir el término "nazi", el hecho es que estas milicias son violentas, transmiten una ideología nauseabunda y son virulentamente antisemitas. Su antisemitismo es más cultural que político, por lo que el término "nazi" no es realmente apropiado. Su odio hacia el judío tiene su origen en las grandes hambrunas de los años 20 y 30 en Ucrania, resultantes de la confiscación de las cosechas por parte de Stalin para financiar la modernización del Ejército Rojo. Este genocidio —conocido en Ucrania como el Holodomor— fue llevado a cabo por el NKVD (el precursor del KGB), cuya cúpula directiva estaba compuesta principalmente por judíos. Por eso, hoy los extremistas ucranianos piden a Israel que se disculpe por los crímenes del comunismo, como señala el _Jerusalem Post_. Por tanto, estamos lejos de una "reescritura de la historia" por parte de Vladimir Putin.

Estas milicias, procedentes de los grupos de extrema derecha que lideraron la revolución de Euromaidán en 2014, están compuestas por individuos fanáticos y brutales. El más conocido es el Regimiento Azov, cuyo emblema recuerda a la 2.ª División Panzer de las SS del Reich, venerada en Ucrania por haber liberado Jarkov de los soviéticos en 1943, antes de llevar a cabo la masacre de Oradour-sur-Glane en 1944 en Francia.

Entre las figuras célebres del Regimiento Azov se encontraba el opositor Roman Protassevich, que fue detenido en 2021 por las autoridades bielorrusas en relación con el asunto RyanAir FR4978.

Pero entonces hay que demostrar que el presidente Lukashenko es un canalla y Protassevich un "periodista" amante de la democracia. Sin embargo, una investigación bastante edificante realizada por una ONG estadounidense en 2020 puso de manifiesto las actividades militantes de extrema derecha de Protassevitch. El movimiento conspirativo occidental se puso entonces en marcha y los medios de comunicación sin escrúpulos "prepararon" su biografía. Finalmente, en enero de 2022, se publica el informe de la OACI que demuestra que, a pesar de algunos errores de procedimiento, Bielorrusia actuó de acuerdo con las normas vigentes y que el MiG-29 despegó 15 minutos después de que el piloto de RyanAir decidiera aterrizar en Minsk. Así que no hay complot bielorruso y menos aún con Putin.

El calificativo de "nazi" o "neonazi" dado a los paramilitares ucranianos se considera propaganda rusa. Tal vez; pero esta no es la opinión del _Times of Israel_, del Centro Simon Wiesenthal o del Centro de Antiterrorismo de la Academia de West Point. Pero sigue siendo cuestionable, porque en 2014 la revista _Newsweek_ parecía asociarlos más con... el Estado Islámico. Elija su opción.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (25 Mar 2022)

(IV)

Así, Occidente apoya y sigue armando a las milicias que son culpables de numerosos crímenes contra la población civil desde 2014: violaciones, torturas y masacres. Pero mientras el gobierno suizo se ha apresurado a adoptar sanciones contra Rusia, no ha adoptado ninguna contra Ucrania, que lleva masacrando a su propia población desde 2014.

LA GUERRA

Desde noviembre de 2021, los estadounidenses amenazan constantemente con que habrá una invasión rusa de Ucrania. Pero los ucranianos no parecen estar de acuerdo. ¿Por qué no?

Hay que remontarse al
24 de marzo de 2021. *Ese día, Volodymyr Zelensky emitió un decreto para la reconquista de Crimea* y comenzó a desplegar sus fuerzas en el sur del país. Al mismo tiempo, se llevaron a cabo varios ejercicios de la OTAN entre el Mar Negro y el Mar Báltico, acompañados de un aumento significativo de los vuelos de reconocimiento a lo largo de la frontera rusa. A continuación, Rusia llevó a cabo una serie de ejercicios para poner a prueba la preparación operativa de sus tropas y demostrar que estaba controlando la situación.

En violación de los Acuerdos de Minsk, Ucrania está llevando a cabo operaciones aéreas en Donbass utilizando drones, incluyendo al menos un ataque contra un depósito de combustible en Donetsk en octubre de 2021. La prensa estadounidense lo señala, pero no los europeos, y nadie condena estas violaciones.

En febrero de 2022, los acontecimientos se aceleran. El 7 de febrero, durante su visita a Moscú, Emmanuel Macron reafirmó ante Vladimir Putin su compromiso con los Acuerdos de Minsk, compromiso que repitió al final de su reunión con Volodymyr Zelensky al día siguiente. Pero el 11 de febrero, en Berlín, tras 9 horas de trabajo, la reunión de los asesores políticos de los dirigentes del "formato Normandía" terminó sin ningún resultado concreto: los ucranianos seguían negándose a aplicar los Acuerdos de Minsk, aparentemente bajo la presión de Estados Unidos. Vladimir Putin señala que Macron ha hecho promesas vacías y que Occidente no está dispuesto a hacer cumplir los acuerdos, como ha hecho durante ocho años.

Los preparativos ucranianos en la zona de contacto continúan. El Parlamento ruso se alarma y el 15 de febrero pide a Vladimir Putin que reconozca la independencia de las repúblicas, a lo que éste se niega.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (25 Mar 2022)

(V)
El 17 de febrero, el presidente Joe Biden anuncia que Rusia atacará Ucrania en los próximos días. ¿Cómo lo sabe? Pero desde el día 16, los bombardeos de artillería sobre las poblaciones de Donbass han aumentado de forma espectacular, como muestran los informes diarios de los observadores de la OSCE. Naturalmente, ni los medios de comunicación, ni la Unión Europea, ni la OTAN, ni ningún gobierno occidental reaccionaron ni intervinieron. Más tarde se dirá que se trata de desinformación rusa. De hecho, parece que la UE y algunos países han mantenido deliberadamente en secreto la masacre de la población de Donbass, a sabiendas de que provocaría la intervención rusa.

Al mismo tiempo, hay informes de sabotaje en Donbass. El 18 de enero, los combatientes de Donbass interceptaron a saboteadores equipados con material occidental y polaco que pretendían crear incidentes químicos en Gorlivka. Podrían ser mercenarios de la CIA, dirigidos o "asesorados" por estadounidenses y compuestos por combatientes ucranianos o europeos, para llevar a cabo acciones de sabotaje en las repúblicas de Donbass.

De hecho, ya el 16 de febrero, Joe Biden sabía que los ucranianos habían empezado a bombardear a la población civil de Donbass, lo que ponía a Vladimir Putin ante una difícil elección: ayudar militarmente a Donbass y crear un problema internacional o quedarse de brazos cruzados y ver cómo se aplastaba a la población rusófona de Donbass.

Si decide intervenir, Vladimir Putin puede invocar la obligación internacional de la "Responsabilidad de Proteger" (R2P). Pero sabe que, sea cual sea su naturaleza o escala, la intervención desencadenará una lluvia de sanciones. Por consiguiente, tanto si su intervención se limita a Donbass como si va más allá para presionar a Occidente por el estatus de Ucrania, el precio a pagar será el mismo. Esto es lo que explicó en su discurso del 21 de febrero.

Ese día accedió a la petición de la Duma y reconoció la independencia de las dos repúblicas de Donbass y, al mismo tiempo, firmó con ellas tratados de amistad y asistencia.

Los bombardeos de la artillería ucraniana sobre la población de Donbass continuaron y el 23 de febrero las dos repúblicas solicitaron ayuda militar rusa. El 24 de febrero, Vladimir Putin invocó el artículo 51 de la Carta de las Naciones Unidas, que prevé la asistencia militar mutua en el marco de una alianza defensiva.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (25 Mar 2022)

(VI)
Para que la intervención rusa sea totalmente ilegal a ojos de la opinión pública, se oculta deliberadamente el hecho de que la guerra comenzó realmente el 16 de febrero. El ejército ucraniano se preparaba para atacar Donbass ya en 2021, como bien sabían algunos servicios de inteligencia rusos y europeos... Los juristas juzgarán.

En su discurso del 24 de febrero, Vladimir Putin declaró los dos objetivos de su operación: "desmilitarizar" y "desnazificar" Ucrania. Por tanto, no se trata de apoderarse de Ucrania, ni siquiera, presumiblemente, de ocuparla y, desde luego, no de destruirla.

A partir de ahí, nuestra visibilidad sobre el curso de la operación es limitada: los rusos tienen una excelente seguridad de operaciones (OPSEC) y no se conocen los detalles de su planificación. Pero rápidamente, el curso de la operación nos permite comprender cómo se tradujeron los objetivos estratégicos en el plano operativo.

Desmilitarización :

. la destrucción sobre el terreno de la fuerza aérea ucraniana, los sistemas de defensa aérea y los medios de reconocimiento ;

. la neutralización de las estructuras de mando e inteligencia (C3I), así como de las principales rutas logísticas en la profundidad del territorio ;

. el cerco del grueso del ejército ucraniano concentrado en el sureste del país.

Desnazificación :
. la destrucción o neutralización de los batallones de voluntarios que operan en las ciudades de Odessa, Kharkov y Mariupol, así como en diversas instalaciones del territorio.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (25 Mar 2022)

(VII)
DESMILITARIZACIÓN

La ofensiva rusa se llevó a cabo de forma muy "clásica". Inicialmente —como habían hecho los israelíes en 1967— con la destrucción de las fuerzas aéreas sobre el terreno en las primeras horas. Luego, asistimos a una progresión simultánea en varios ejes según el principio del "agua que fluye": avanzamos por todas partes donde la resistencia era débil y dejamos las ciudades (muy voraces en tropas) para más tarde. En el norte, la central de Chernóbil fue ocupada inmediatamente para evitar actos de sabotaje. Por supuesto, no aparecen imágenes de soldados ucranianos y rusos vigilando juntos la planta...

La idea de que Rusia está tratando de tomar Kiev, la capital, para eliminar a Zelensky, proviene típicamente de Occidente: es lo que hicieron en Afganistán, Irak, Libia y lo que querían hacer en Siria con la ayuda del Estado Islámico. Pero Vladimir Putin nunca pretendió derribar o derrocar a Zelensky. En cambio, Rusia intenta mantenerlo en el poder presionándolo para que negocie rodeando a Kiev. Hasta ahora se había negado a aplicar los Acuerdos de Minsk, pero ahora los rusos quieren obtener la neutralidad de Ucrania.

Muchos comentaristas occidentales se sorprendieron de que los rusos siguieran buscando una solución negociada mientras realizaban operaciones militares. La explicación está en la concepción estratégica rusa desde la época soviética. Para Occidente, la guerra comienza cuando termina la política. Pero el enfoque ruso sigue una inspiración Clausewitziana: la guerra es la continuidad de la política y se puede pasar con fluidez de una a otra, incluso durante el combate. Esto crea presión sobre el adversario y le empuja a negociar.

Desde el punto de vista operativo, la ofensiva rusa fue un ejemplo en su género:


----------



## Disidentpeasant (25 Mar 2022)

(VIII)
en seis días, los rusos tomaron un territorio tan grande como el Reino Unido, con una velocidad de avance superior a la que había logrado la Wehrmacht en 1940.

El grueso del ejército ucraniano se desplegó en el sur del país para preparar una gran operación contra Donbass. Por ello, las fuerzas rusas pudieron rodearla desde principios de marzo en el "caldero" entre Slavyansk, Kramatorsk y Severodonetsk, con un empuje desde el este a través de Járkov y otro desde el sur de Crimea. Las tropas de las repúblicas de Donetsk (DPR) y Lugansk (LPR) complementan a las fuerzas rusas con un empuje desde el este.

En este momento, las fuerzas rusas están estrechando poco a poco su control, pero ya no están bajo la presión del tiempo. Su objetivo de desmilitarización está casi completo y las fuerzas ucranianas restantes ya no tienen una estructura de mando operativa y estratégica.

La "ralentización" que nuestros "expertos" atribuyen a la mala logística es sólo la consecuencia de haber conseguido sus objetivos. Rusia no parece querer emprender una ocupación de todo el territorio ucraniano. De hecho, parece que Rusia pretende limitar su avance a la frontera lingüística del país.

*Los bombardeos contra civiles*

Nuestros medios de comunicación hablan de bombardeos indiscriminados contra la población civil, especialmente en Járkov, y se emiten imágenes dantescas en bucle. Sin embargo, Gonzalo Lira, un hispanoamericano que vive allí, nos presenta una ciudad tranquila el 10 de marzo y el 11 de marzo. Por supuesto, es una gran ciudad y no se puede ver todo, pero esto parece indicar que no estamos en la guerra total que nos sirven continuamente en nuestras pantallas.

En cuanto a las repúblicas de Donbass, han "liberado" sus propios territorios y están luchando en la ciudad de Mariupol.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (25 Mar 2022)

(IX)
DESNAZIFICACIÓN

En ciudades como Kharkov, Mariupol y Odessa, la defensa la llevan a cabo milicias paramilitares. Saben que el objetivo de la "desnazificación" se dirige principalmente a ellos.

Para un atacante en una zona urbanizada, los civiles son un problema. Por ello, Rusia pretende crear corredores humanitarios para vaciar las ciudades de civiles y dejar sólo a las milicias para que luchen más fácilmente.

A la inversa, estas milicias tratan de mantener a los civiles en las ciudades para disuadir al ejército ruso de entrar en combate. Por eso se resisten a poner en marcha estos corredores y hacen todo lo posible para que los esfuerzos rusos sean inútiles: pueden utilizar a la población civil como "escudos humanos". Los vídeos que muestran a los civiles que intentan salir de Mariupol y son golpeados por los combatientes del regimiento Azov son, por supuesto, cuidadosamente censurados en el país.

En Facebook, el grupo Azov fue considerado en la misma categoría que el Estado Islámico y sujeto a la "política sobre individuos y organizaciones peligrosas" de la plataforma. Por ello, se prohibió glorificarla y se prohibieron sistemáticamente los "posts" que la favorecían. Pero el 24 de febrero, Facebook cambió su política y permitió las publicaciones favorables a la milicia. Con el mismo espíritu, en marzo, la plataforma autorizó los llamamientos al asesinato de soldados y líderes rusos en los antiguos países de Europa del Este. Hasta aquí los valores que inspiran a nuestros dirigentes, como veremos.

Nuestros medios de comunicación propagan una imagen romántica de la resistencia popular. Es esta imagen la que llevó a la Unión Europea a financiar la distribución de armas a la población civil. Esto es un acto criminal. En mi calidad de jefe de la doctrina de mantenimiento de la paz en la ONU, trabajé en la cuestión de la protección de los civiles. Descubrimos que la violencia contra los civiles tuvo lugar en contextos muy específicos. En particular, cuando hay abundancia de armas y no hay estructuras de mando.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (25 Mar 2022)

(X)
Estas estructuras de mando son la esencia de los ejércitos: su función es canalizar el uso de la fuerza hacia un objetivo. Al armar a los ciudadanos de forma aleatoria, como ocurre actualmente, la UE los convierte en combatientes, con el consiguiente efecto de convertirlos en objetivos potenciales. Además, sin mando, sin objetivos operativos, la distribución de armas conduce inevitablemente a ajustes de cuentas, al bandolerismo y a acciones más mortíferas que eficaces. La guerra se convierte en un asunto emocional. La fuerza se convierte en violencia. Esto es lo que ocurrió en Tawarga (Libia) del 11 al 13 de agosto de 2011, donde 30.000 negros africanos fueron masacrados con armas lanzadas en paracaídas (ilegalmente) por Francia. Además, el Real Instituto Británico de Estudios Estratégicos (RUSI) no ve ningún valor añadido en estas entregas de armas

Además, al entregar armas a un país en guerra, uno se expone a ser considerado un beligerante. Los ataques rusos del 13 de marzo de 2022 contra la base aérea de Mykolayev se producen tras las advertencias rusas de que los envíos de armas serían tratados como objetivos hostiles.

La UE está repitiendo la desastrosa experiencia del Tercer Reich en las últimas horas de la batalla de Berlín. La guerra debe dejarse en manos de los militares y cuando un bando haya perdido, debe admitirse. Y si ha de haber resistencia, debe ser dirigida y estructurada. Pero estamos haciendo exactamente lo contrario: estamos empujando a los ciudadanos a ir a luchar y al mismo tiempo Facebook está autorizando llamadas al asesinato de soldados y líderes rusos. Hasta aquí los valores que nos inspiran.

Algunos servicios de inteligencia ven en esta decisión irresponsable una forma de utilizar a la población ucraniana como carne de cañón para luchar contra la Rusia de Vladimir Putin. Este tipo de decisión asesina debería haberse dejado en manos de los colegas del abuelo de Ursula von der Leyen. Hubiera sido mejor entablar negociaciones y obtener así garantías para la población civil que echar leña al fuego. Es fácil ser combativo con la sangre de otros...


----------



## Disidentpeasant (25 Mar 2022)

(XII)
EL HOSPITAL DE MATERNIDAD DE MARYUPOL

Es importante entender de antemano que no es el ejército ucraniano el que defiende Mariupol, sino la milicia Azov, compuesta por mercenarios extranjeros.

En su resumen de la situación del 7 de marzo de 2022, la misión rusa de la ONU en Nueva York afirma que "los residentes informan de que las fuerzas armadas ucranianas han expulsado al personal del hospital de partos número 1 de la ciudad de Mariupol y han establecido un puesto de tiro dentro de las instalaciones".

El 8 de marzo, el medio de comunicación independiente ruso Lenta.ru publicó el testimonio de civiles de Mariupol que afirmaban que el hospital de maternidad había sido tomado por las milicias del regimiento Azov y que éstas habían expulsado a los ocupantes civiles a punta de pistola. Confirman así las declaraciones del embajador ruso unas horas antes.

El hospital de Mariupol ocupa una posición dominante, perfectamente adecuada para la instalación de armas antitanque y para la observación. El 9 de marzo, las fuerzas rusas atacaron el edificio. Según la CNN, 17 personas resultaron heridas, pero las imágenes no muestran ninguna víctima en el local y no hay pruebas de que las víctimas mencionadas estén relacionadas con este ataque. Se habla de niños, pero en realidad no hay nada. Esto puede ser cierto, pero puede no serlo... Esto no impide que los líderes de la UE lo consideren un crimen de guerra... Lo que permite a Zelensky pedir una zona de exclusión aérea sobre Ucrania...

En realidad, no sabemos exactamente qué ocurrió. Pero la secuencia de los acontecimientos tiende a confirmar que las fuerzas rusas atacaron una posición del regimiento Azov y que la maternidad estaba entonces libre de civiles.

El problema es que las milicias paramilitares que defienden las ciudades son alentadas por la comunidad internacional a no respetar las costumbres de la guerra. Parece que los ucranianos han reproducido el escenario de la maternidad de Kuwait City de 1990, que fue totalmente escenificado por Hill & Knowlton por 10,7 millones de dólares para convencer al Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU de que interviniera en Irak para la operación Escudo del Desierto/Tormenta.

Los políticos occidentales han aceptado los ataques civiles en Donbass durante ocho años, sin adoptar ninguna sanción contra el gobierno ucraniano. Hace tiempo que hemos entrado en una dinámica en la que los políticos occidentales han aceptado sacrificar el derecho internacional a su objetivo de debilitar a Rusia.


----------



## ProgresistaPosmoderno (25 Mar 2022)

El Manifiesto, olor a Brummel y lefa reseca del kremlin.


----------



## LionelHutz (25 Mar 2022)

(up)

EDIT!

¿No se ha podido demostrar presencia de soldados rusos antes del 2022?

mmm...

Me faltaría una explicación de quienes eran los hombrecillos verdes. Donbasianos en el exilio? grupo wagner? Brigadas Internacionales?


----------



## Disidentpeasant (25 Mar 2022)

(XI)
EL HOSPITAL DE MATERNIDAD DE MARYUPOL

Es importante entender de antemano que no es el ejército ucraniano el que defiende Mariupol, sino la milicia Azov, compuesta por mercenarios extranjeros.

En su resumen de la situación del 7 de marzo de 2022, la misión rusa de la ONU en Nueva York afirma que "los residentes informan de que las fuerzas armadas ucranianas han expulsado al personal del hospital de partos número 1 de la ciudad de Mariupol y han establecido un puesto de tiro dentro de las instalaciones".

El 8 de marzo, el medio de comunicación independiente ruso Lenta.ru publicó el testimonio de civiles de Mariupol que afirmaban que el hospital de maternidad había sido tomado por las milicias del regimiento Azov y que éstas habían expulsado a los ocupantes civiles a punta de pistola. Confirman así las declaraciones del embajador ruso unas horas antes.

El hospital de Mariupol ocupa una posición dominante, perfectamente adecuada para la instalación de armas antitanque y para la observación. El 9 de marzo, las fuerzas rusas atacaron el edificio. Según la CNN, 17 personas resultaron heridas, pero las imágenes no muestran ninguna víctima en el local y no hay pruebas de que las víctimas mencionadas estén relacionadas con este ataque. Se habla de niños, pero en realidad no hay nada. Esto puede ser cierto, pero puede no serlo... Esto no impide que los líderes de la UE lo consideren un crimen de guerra... Lo que permite a Zelensky pedir una zona de exclusión aérea sobre Ucrania...

En realidad, no sabemos exactamente qué ocurrió. Pero la secuencia de los acontecimientos tiende a confirmar que las fuerzas rusas atacaron una posición del regimiento Azov y que la maternidad estaba entonces libre de civiles.

El problema es que las milicias paramilitares que defienden las ciudades son alentadas por la comunidad internacional a no respetar las costumbres de la guerra. Parece que los ucranianos han reproducido el escenario de la maternidad de Kuwait City de 1990, que fue totalmente escenificado por Hill & Knowlton por 10,7 millones de dólares para convencer al Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU de que interviniera en Irak para la operación Escudo del Desierto/Tormenta.

Los políticos occidentales han aceptado los ataques civiles en Donbass durante ocho años, sin adoptar ninguna sanción contra el gobierno ucraniano. Hace tiempo que hemos entrado en una dinámica en la que los políticos occidentales han aceptado sacrificar el derecho internacional a su objetivo de debilitar a Rusia.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (25 Mar 2022)

(XII)
CONCLUSIONES

Como ex profesional de la inteligencia, lo primero que me llama la atención es la ausencia total de los servicios de inteligencia occidentales en la representación de la situación durante el último año. En Suiza, los servicios han sido criticados por no haber proporcionado una imagen correcta de la situación. De hecho, parece que en todo el mundo occidental los servicios se han visto desbordados por los políticos. El problema es que son los políticos los que deciden: el mejor servicio de inteligencia del mundo no sirve de nada si el que toma las decisiones no escucha. Eso es lo que ha ocurrido en esta crisis.

Sin embargo, mientras que algunos servicios de inteligencia tenían una imagen muy precisa y racional de la situación, otros tenían claramente la misma imagen que la propagada por nuestros medios de comunicación. En esta crisis, los servicios de los países de la "nueva Europa" desempeñaron un papel importante. El problema es que, por experiencia, he comprobado que son extremadamente malos en el análisis: doctrinarios, carecen de la independencia intelectual y política para evaluar una situación con "calidad" militar. Es mejor tenerlos como enemigos que como amigos.

En segundo lugar, parece que en algunos países europeos los políticos han ignorado deliberadamente sus servicios para responder ideológicamente a la situación. Por eso esta crisis ha sido irracional desde el principio. Cabe señalar que todos los documentos que se presentaron al público durante esta crisis fueron presentados por los políticos sobre la base de fuentes comerciales...

Algunos políticos occidentales querían claramente que hubiera un conflicto. En Estados Unidos, los escenarios de ataque presentados por Anthony Blinken al Consejo de Seguridad fueron obra de un Equipo Tigre que trabajaba para él: hizo exactamente lo mismo que Donald Rumsfeld en 2002, que fue "pasar por alto" a la CIA y a otras agencias de inteligencia que se mostraron mucho menos firmes sobre las armas químicas iraquíes.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (25 Mar 2022)

(XIII)
Los dramáticos acontecimientos a los que asistimos hoy tienen causas que conocíamos, pero que nos negamos a ver:

- Estratégicamente, la expansión de la OTAN (de la que no nos hemos ocupado aquí);

- políticamente, la negativa occidental a aplicar los Acuerdos de Minsk

- y operacionalmente, los continuos y repetidos ataques contra las poblaciones civiles de Donbass durante los últimos años y el dramático aumento a finales de febrero de 2022.

Con otras palabras, podemos naturalmente deplorar y condenar el ataque ruso. Pero NOSOTROS (es decir, EE.UU., Francia y la UE a la cabeza) hemos creado las condiciones para que estalle un conflicto. Mostramos compasión por el pueblo ucraniano y los dos millones de refugiados. Eso está bien. Pero si hubiéramos tenido un mínimo de compasión por el mismo número de refugiados de las poblaciones ucranianas de Donbass masacradas por su propio gobierno y acumuladas en Rusia durante ocho años, probablemente nada de esto habría ocurrido.

Si el término "genocidio" se aplica a los abusos sufridos por la población de Donbass es una cuestión abierta. El término suele reservarse para casos de mayor magnitud (Holocausto, etc.), pero la definición de la Convención sobre el Genocidio es probablemente lo suficientemente amplia como para aplicarla. Los juristas lo agradecerán.

Está claro que este conflicto nos ha llevado a la histeria. Las sanciones parecen haberse convertido en la herramienta preferida de nuestra política exterior. Si hubiéramos insistido en que Ucrania cumpliera los Acuerdos de Minsk, que habíamos negociado y respaldado, nada de esto habría ocurrido. La condena de Vladimir Putin es también la nuestra. No tiene sentido quejarse después: deberíamos haber actuado antes. Pero ni Emmanuel Macron (como garante y miembro del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU), ni Olaf Scholz, ni Volodymyr Zelensky han respetado sus compromisos. Al final, la verdadera derrota es la de los que no tienen palabra.

La Unión Europea fue incapaz de promover la aplicación de los acuerdos de Minsk; al contrario, no reaccionó cuando Ucrania bombardeaba a su propia población en Donbass. Si lo hubiera hecho, Vladimir Putin no habría necesitado reaccionar. Ausente de la fase diplomática, la UE se distinguió por alimentar el conflicto. El 27 de febrero, el gobierno ucraniano aceptó iniciar negociaciones con Rusia. Pero unas horas después, la Unión Europea votó un presupuesto de 450 millones de euros para suministrar armas a Ucrania, echando más leña al fuego. A partir de ahí, los ucranianos creen que no necesitan llegar a un acuerdo. La resistencia de las milicias de Azov en Mariupol provocará incluso un aumento de 500 millones de euros en armas.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (25 Mar 2022)

(XIV)
Dirigentes moderados de Ucrania
asesinados por los ucranianos

En Ucrania, con el beneplácito de los países occidentales, se elimina a los partidarios de una negociación. Es el caso de Denis Kireyev, uno de los negociadores ucranianos, asesinado el 5 de marzo por el servicio secreto ucraniano (SBU) por ser demasiado favorable a Rusia y ser considerado un traidor. La misma suerte corrió Dmitry Demyanenko, antiguo jefe adjunto de la dirección principal del SBU para Kiev y su región, que fue asesinado el 10 de marzo por ser demasiado favorable a un acuerdo con Rusia: le disparó la milicia Mirotvorets ("Pacificadora"). Esta milicia está asociada a la página web Mirotvorets, que elabora una lista de los "enemigos de Ucrania", con sus datos personales, direcciones y números de teléfono, para poder acosarlos o incluso eliminarlos; una práctica que está penada en muchos países, pero no en Ucrania. La ONU y algunos países europeos exigieron su cierre, pero la Rada se negó.

Al final, el precio será alto, pero Vladimir Putin probablemente logrará los objetivos que se había propuesto. Sus vínculos con Pekín se han solidificado. China surge como mediadora en el conflicto, mientras que Suiza entra en la lista de enemigos de Rusia. Los estadounidenses tienen que pedir petróleo a Venezuela e Irán para salir del atolladero energético en el que se han metido: Juan Guaidó sale definitivamente de la escena y Estados Unidos tiene que retroceder penosamente en las sanciones impuestas a sus enemigos.

Los ministros occidentales que pretenden hundir la economía rusa y hacer sufrir al pueblo ruso, o que incluso piden el asesinato de Putin, demuestran (¡aunque hayan invertido parcialmente la forma de sus palabras, pero no el fondo!) que nuestros dirigentes no son mejores que los que odiamos.

Versión original del artículo








La situation militaire en Ukraine » Centre Français de Recherche sur le Renseignement


PREMIÈRE PARTIE : EN ROUTE VERS LA GUERRE Pendant des années, du Mali à l’Afghanistan, j’ai travaillé pour la paix et ai risqué ma vie pour elle. Il ne s’agit donc pas de justifier la guerre, mais de comprendre ce qui nous y a conduit. Je constate que les « experts » qui se relaient sur […]




cf2r.org


----------



## .Kaikus (25 Mar 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> En 2014, como responsable en la OTAN de la lucha contra la proliferación de armas pequeñas, estamos tratando de detectar las entregas de armas rusas a los rebeldes para ver si Moscú está involucrado. La información que recibimos entonces procede casi en su totalidad de la inteligencia polaca y no "encaja" con la información procedente de la OSCE: a pesar de algunas acusaciones bastante burdas, no hay entregas de armas y equipos militares procedentes de Rusia.





Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Así que, para compensar la falta de soldados, el gobierno ucraniano recurrió a las milicias paramilitares. Están formadas principalmente por mercenarios extranjeros, a menudo militantes de extrema derecha. En 2020, constituyen alrededor del 40% de las fuerzas ucranianas y cuentan con unos 102.000 hombres, según Reuters. Están armados, financiados y entrenados por Estados Unidos, Gran Bretaña, Canadá y Francia. Hay más de 19 nacionalidades, incluida la suiza.





Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Al mismo tiempo, hay informes de sabotaje en Donbass. El 18 de enero, los combatientes de Donbass interceptaron a saboteadores equipados con material occidental y polaco que pretendían crear incidentes químicos en Gorlivka. Podrían ser mercenarios de la CIA, dirigidos o "asesorados" por estadounidenses y compuestos por combatientes ucranianos o europeos, para llevar a cabo acciones de sabotaje en las repúblicas de Donbass.



Un buen articulo, de un coronel de estado mayor suizo, hay que destacar que Rusia no participo inicialmente en el movimiento "rusofilo" o "separatista" de Novorrusia, fue una consecuencia espontanea, debida a los abusos del gobierno ucraniano, la prueba es que Rusia tardo mucho en enviarles armas.

De los comandos polacos u occidentales que han participado en asesinatos selectivos de dirigentes novorrusos, tambien podriamos destacar el golpe de mano y la destruccion de la incipiente fuerza aerea Novorrusa en tierra (aviones rescatados de museos).


----------



## |SNaKe| (25 Mar 2022)

up


----------



## Disidentpeasant (25 Mar 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> (up)
> 
> EDIT!
> 
> ...



Lo explica. No son tropas operando oficialmente en nombre de Rusia, son como los "voluntarios "extranjeros que están interviniendo en Ucrania.
De todos modos, en número eran muy pocos.


----------



## la_trotona (25 Mar 2022)

Muy , muy buen análisis, cuadra más esto (que no digo que sea toda la verdad) y hace entender las razones que tiene Putin para intervenir, y no es es loco que pintan aquí en Occidente. Si se hubiesen cumplido los acuerdos de Minsk, seguramente todo esto se habría evitado.


----------



## la_trotona (25 Mar 2022)

ProgresistaPosmoderno dijo:


> El Manifiesto, olor a Brummel y lefa reseca del kremlin.



Pero incorpora otro punto de vista, y a lo mejor con bastantes más visos de realidad que lo que nos están mostrando. Porque aquí nadie habla del cumplimiento o no de los acuerdos de Minsk.


----------



## El amigo (25 Mar 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Las razones y detalles de la guerra de Ucrania
> 
> 
> Jacques Baud, antiguo coronel del Estado Mayor suizo, exmiembro de la inteligencia estratégica y especialista en los países de Europa del Este, antiguo experto de la ONU y de la OTAN, nos ofrece el más detenido, casi exhaustivo análisis de la guerra de Ucrania y de las razones que la han motivado.
> ...



Falacia de la autoridad.
Suponiendo que sea real esa persona.

Y que conste que no he visto lo que ha dicho o escrito. Pero cuando se empieza así, con una presentación de la manera que lo has hecho por lo pronto desconfío.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (25 Mar 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Falacia de la autoridad.
> Suponiendo que sea real esa persona.
> 
> Y que conste que no he visto lo que ha dicho o escrito. Pero cuando se empieza así, con una presentación de la manera que lo has hecho por lo pronto desconfío.



Falacia ad hominem de tu parte. Sin comprobar nada desacreditas todo, trabajo y persona.
Lo que denota que te aproximas a este asunto, con una opinión preconcebida y una parcialidad que no admite razonamiento. 

Por cierto. Puedes comprobar quien es el autor.




__





Jacques Baud — Wikipédia







fr.m.wikipedia.org




Tiene varios libros muy recomendables.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (25 Mar 2022)

RT patrocina este hilo de mierda.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (25 Mar 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> RT patrocina este hilo de mierda.



El tipo es militar occidental, trabajó incluso para la otan... 
Se ha cansado de ver tanta mierda y ha puesto el ventilador. 
Algo concreto que criticar aparte de insultos o falacias?


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (25 Mar 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> El tipo es militar occidental, trabajó incluso para la otan...
> Se ha cansado de ver tanta mierda y ha puesto el ventilador.
> Algo concreto que criticar aparte de insultos o falacias?



La propaganda de mierda cae por su propio peso. No merece la pena argumentar con troles como tu, solo hay que reirse de vosotros.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (25 Mar 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> La propaganda de mierda cae por su propio peso. No merece la pena argumentar con troles como tu, solo hay que reirse de vosotros.



Tienes Cero argumentos, sólo insultos. Tú y gente cono tu, os retratais solos.No hay más que hablar


----------



## Disidentpeasant (25 Mar 2022)

Obviamente si Rusia hubiera intervenido, no habrían acabado en las condiciones que estaban hasta hace un mes, viviendo en sótanos durante 8 años.

No soy "pro" nada. Es lamentable que cualquiera que se salga del discurso oficial del imperio anglocabrón sea tildado de "prorruso".
Un discurso absurdo y maniqueo.
Donde la única "explicación" es que "Putin es mu malo y está mu loco ", Ucrania era un paraíso y no pasaba nada. Zelensky es un nuevo santo.

Mencionar las atrocidades que se han cometido contra la población rusohablante de Ucrania es herejía.

Censurar medios de comunicación esta bien.
Castigar a la gente corriente su origen (rusos) se les incautan bienes, se les castiga sin poder participar en eventos deportivos, artísticos o culturales (incluso concursos de gatos!!).
No dicen que Rusia no es una democracia? Entonces porque se castiga a la gente corriente por lo que hacen dictadores.
Ahora incluso los EEUU van a poner de nuevo una ley de corsarios para poder cometer piratería contra barcos rusos... Los anglocabrones siempre han sido y serán piratas. Nosotros los hispanos deberíamos saberlo mejor que nadie.


----------



## Patanegra (25 Mar 2022)

Excelente, gracias OP. Y el autor tiene unas credenciales inatacables: suizo, ex oficial de Estado Mayor y de inteligencia.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (25 Mar 2022)

Por favor leed ese informe y difundirlo!


----------



## Disidentpeasant (25 Mar 2022)

Dínoslo tú que eres tan listo y sabes más que los observadores de la OSCE que estaban en el lugar y para mayor rabia del imperio anglocabrón no pudieron informar de ninguna afluencia de tropas rusas.
Los terroristas son los que enviaban convoyes de asesinos a ese lugar a asesinar a sus gentes, tus amigos ukro-nazis, los más tonto útiles del imperio. 
Claro que ganaron los referéndums, hay que ser imbecil para dudarlo cuando la inmensa mayoría de la población es rusófila, no necesitaban inventarse nada.
Y si, ese tipo es imparcial, pero a ti te descoloca lo que dice, porque para ti, como para muchos, la versión oficial y falsa de los hechos es la que domina en todos lo medios de Occidente y es dogma de fe.


----------



## |SNaKe| (26 Mar 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Tienes Cero argumentos, sólo insultos. Tú y gente cono tu, os retratais solos.No hay más que hablar



Esta gente es la que subvenciona el deficit comercial de EEUU, los lameculos de EEUU, mientras tanto nosotros, sueldos más bajos, más impuestos, casas mas pequeñas y coches más pequeños y la gasolina 5 veces más cara.

Pero no entienden de economía, son unos completos ignorantes, son los mantenedores del dólar.


----------



## Viva Bankia manque pierda (26 Mar 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> El tipo es militar occidental, trabajó incluso para la otan...
> Se ha cansado de ver tanta mierda y ha puesto el ventilador.
> Algo concreto que criticar aparte de insultos o falacias?



Pues si, cuando no tienes la suficiente inteligencia para contra argumentar con elegancia, solo te queda el insulto. 
Un saludo y cuidaos...


----------



## Disidentpeasant (30 Mar 2022)

Por favor rulad el texto de este tipo. No he visto mejor descripción de los eventos que nos han llevado aquí. Si, digo "nos han llevado" porque estamos metidos en el tema al obedecer las ordenes de EEUU respecto a los embargos, lo que nos quita la neutralidad y arruina al país. 
Pero... hasta que no tengamos unos políticos independientes del imperio... es decir nunca.


----------



## asakopako (30 Mar 2022)

Un suizo sabe tanto de guerras como un cura de matrimonios.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (1 Abr 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Un suizo sabe tanto de guerras como un cura de matrimonios.



Claro tu sabes más que un excoronel del estado Mayor, miembro de inteligencia, otan,etc


----------



## asakopako (1 Abr 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Claro tu sabes más que un excoronel del estado Mayor, miembro de inteligencia, otan,etc



De entrada más que un almirante que decía que Ucrania se rendía en horas. Hace 40 días.

Que es la que lleváis bien apretujada en el culo todos los follaputins davai. Que pensábais que iba a ser un paseo y que les iban a recibir con flores. A partir de ese ridículo no habéis dejado de hacer fintas de cansaliebres.


----------



## Vilux (1 Abr 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> La propaganda de mierda cae por su propio peso. No merece la pena argumentar con troles como tu, solo hay que reirse de vosotros.



Tus credenciales contra las del autor, quedas a la altura de un gusano mierdero.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (1 Abr 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> De entrada más que un almirante que decía que Ucrania se rendía en horas. Hace 40 días.
> 
> Que es la que lleváis bien apretujada en el culo todos los follaputins davai. Que pensábais que iba a ser un paseo y que les iban a recibir con flores. A partir de ese ridículo no habéis dejado de hacer fintas de cansaliebres.



Falacias. Intentas desprestigiar a ese hombre , porque otros tuvieran análisis de mierda ¿¿??.
Pero al que intentas atacar, no hay por donde atacarle. Por eso te vas por las ramas y desvías el tema. Leételo y comentas.


----------



## EMPEDOCLES (1 Abr 2022)

- Valoremos lo que dice este señor a ver si es chorrada o tiene algún sentido. Voy a leerlo y a darle una vuelta.

- Aquí no se valora nada follaputines. Putin esta loco, ha empezado la guerra porque se lo ha dicho un duendecillo que vive en su rodilla y el que diga lo contrario es un hijodeputa.

- Ok, vale... . El cola cao y las campurrianas están en la mesa de la cocina. Bebe despacito y no te atragantes.


----------



## Don Luriio (2 Abr 2022)

Gracias por el curro, pillo sitio para leerlo


----------



## Foreto (2 Abr 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> La propaganda de mierda cae por su propio peso. No merece la pena argumentar con troles como tu, solo hay que reirse de vosotros.



Gran argumento, enhorabuena.


----------



## BURBUJEITOR II (2 Abr 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> (up)
> 
> EDIT!
> 
> ...



Demuestra que eran del ejercito ruso….. que pasa, te gusta argumentar con suposiciones?  Eso no vale amigo…


----------



## BURBUJEITOR II (2 Abr 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Obviamente si Rusia hubiera intervenido, no habrían acabado en las condiciones que estaban hasta hace un mes, viviendo en sótanos durante 8 años.
> 
> No soy "pro" nada. Es lamentable que cualquiera que se salga del discurso oficial del imperio anglocabrón sea tildado de "prorruso".
> Un discurso absurdo y maniqueo.
> ...




Eso solo se explica (la saña con la que tratan a Rusia, le ROBAN sus divisas y la censuran y tratan de bloquear en todas partes) por el hecho de que tanto para la UE, como para el tirano yanky se les acabó el chantaje petro-dolar. Esta herido de muerte y ellos lo saben, esto que se ve no son mas que los últimos estertores del toro bravo que tiene ya la espada clavada en las agujas y cornea a diestra y siniestra sin control esperando ya el descabello….
Rusia esta siendo muy comedida en su decidida apuesta por el fin del chantaje dolar…Pero todo tiene un limite y no descarto que se vuelvan mas contundentes porque simple y llanamente, no esperes un dialogo razonado con la chusna nazi-otanica…. Solo entienden y entran en razon cuando tienen la lomera molida a palos, y es lo que la UE esta pidiendo a gritos…


----------



## Teodorf (3 Abr 2022)

Tochazo, pero mis dies acá


----------



## jotace (3 Abr 2022)

Vamos a ver, según el texto Rusia firma un reconocimiento de unas "autonomías" y a los dos días invoca un mandato de la ONU de ayuda mutua (entre países que no existen) para entrar a sangre y fuego, pero los malos son occidente y Ucrania...
Por cierto, los de las "autonomías" tampoco dudaron en militarizarse y luchar ¡ por no aprender ucraniano!! Que debe ser como el valenciano y el castellano, prácticamente la misma mierda.


----------



## LionelHutz (3 Abr 2022)

BURBUJEITOR II dijo:


> Demuestra que eran del ejercito ruso….. que pasa, te gusta argumentar con suposiciones?  Eso no vale amigo…



Mañana mismo me pongo a ello. Ahora me pillas un poco ocupado organizando mis reservas de doritos para el madmax. Los ordeno por sabor y fecha de caducidad.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (8 Abr 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> (up)
> 
> EDIT!
> 
> ...



Según los observadores de la OSCE es asi. Otra cosa que fueran muchos voluntarios y que hubiera mercenarios o especialistas Rusos en pequeña cantidad y pasase inadvertido para los observadores


----------



## pamarvilla (25 Abr 2022)

Interesante por diferente este enfoque sobre esta guerra que, dados los actores, se veía inevitable. 

Mis zanks


----------

